

Other People's privacy - s3b
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2010/01/other_peoples_p.php

======
enomar
This argument only makes sense when you ignore the second half of what Schmitt
said:

 _...the reality is that search engines - including Google - do retain this
information for some time and it's important, for example, that we are all
subject in the United States to the Patriot Act and it is possible that all
that information could be made available to the authorities._

Schmitt was clearly _not_ saying that privacy isn't important. He was simply
saying that Google can't protect you from the current (shitty) US laws
regarding privacy.

